# Seiko 6119-6053 Japanese/English Day Switch



## chrysos (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a 1970 Seiko 6119-6053 with both Japanese and English day feature. How do I switch between Japanese and English?


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Shirley it can't be as easy as I think??? Were they done differently back then?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think you just pull the crown out to position 1 and wind the day setting (forwards or backwards-I can't remember which!) until the correct one is showing.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Should be easy.

Just remember to turn the time round to way past the time that it should change the date.

At that point the day should change with a backwards turn of the crown, first English, and then the second language, Kanji characters in your case.

Once the day is selected, the watch will change the day in the selected language some-time in the early hours.

Don't mess with it during this time as you can damage the gears that drive it. Especially as you say the watch is 40 years old.

If that doesn't work you'll have to wait for Seiko7afan to read your post. He knows every-thing about old Seikos.


----------



## chrysos (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for your help. Much appreciated.



The Canon Man said:


> Should be easy.
> 
> Just remember to turn the time round to way past the time that it should change the date.
> 
> ...


----------

